# Possible Buy



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I really like his build, he's a bit bum high yet but he's just two now. Here's his pedigree: 

Shilohs Star Player Quarter Horse

Here's are the pictures I got. He's $500. Not bad. Pictures are hard to tell but you can kinda get an idea.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

He's more than a little bum high if those are photos of a 2 year old! If they are of him as a yearling I would want more recent photos and start to wonder why they don't have any if he is for sale. 

What do you want to use him for?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

FoxRidgeRanch said:


> I really like his build, he's a bit bum high yet but he's just two now. Here's his pedigree:
> 
> Shilohs Star Player Quarter Horse
> 
> Here's are the pictures I got. He's $500. Not bad. Pictures are hard to tell but you can kinda get an idea.


For $500 you can get a much nicer, better built horse.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

those were taken yesterday by the owner


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

the prime example of a $500 horse around here unless at auction is unpapered, untrained, old or unhealthy. I'm looking for a nice show horse for halter maybe western pleasure. My soft spot is duns and paints but I want some actually muscle too. I just really liked heis build. Aside from the bum highness.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Here, its actually between him and a couple other boys I like, all on the same sale page. the other two are mnore recent the Elliots on his page but otherwise I like these two as well what do you think?

Borderline Quarter Horses - For Sale


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

He does appear to have a nice build, and although the butt high-ness does worry me, you really just never know with a horse that young.
Although, if he is two, he looks awfully little in those pictures for a two year old. (Or maybe I am just used to my Thoroughbreds?)

I like the first colt on that page. But for being three, he seems awfully butt-high as well.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Joshie, what do you see is wrong with this horse for $500?
I think it's quite a cute horse, the only concern I have is that the legs look almost too ... thin.. to support the bulk that the body has. Of course he's butt-high, but I think he'll even out. Little bit post-legged in back, little cowhocked, possibly a slight bit of a straight shoulder. But nothing jumps out at me that says "don't buy him, he's not worth $500" because I'd consider him at $500.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Hmmm. Hopefully he'll grow a little more to even out. 
I think he's built decent IMO (besides the high butt). I also think he's worth $500.

I don't know a lot about QHs, but I have a lot of friends who say good things about the Sonny Dee Bar line.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Joshie, what do you see is wrong with this horse for $500?


The back legs and the high butt. He looks nicely muscled but I think you'd have troubles getting a saddle for him (because he's butt high). If he was a yearling, maybe....

In IL, we were able to get a three year old nice, registered APHA boy. Previous owners purchased him as a show horse for their teen who, of course, lost interest. They are breeders so they know how to pick out a good horse. 

It's not that I think this is an awful horse, it's just that I think you can get a better horse for the same money. Do the sellers have confo pics?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

In my opinion, he's 2 and has plenty of time to even out; I've seen much worse even out. The back legs are a little posty, but nothing I would be too terribly concerned about, myself. I don't think he's a terrible waste at $500. It sounds like he's papered and looks nice enough to be a good riding horse. 

Just my own opinion though


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I think its rather hard to tell with the angle of the pics, in fact its like they took the pics to make him look uneven LOL. I think he is worth a look


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't think he is as bum high as the pictures show him. Looking at the angles and body position, I think most of the unbalance is in the poor photos.

If he is just 2, I think he will most definitely even out. For all we know he was going through a growth spurt when the pics were taken. I like his build and chrome but to get a better idea of him you need better pictures.

As for his value, $500 is not a bad price. If I was looking for a prospect, I would go to see him.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I tried to send them examples of confo shots but I don't think she got them.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

how far is he? if not too far I would go see him in person


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi there,
I went to the second page you posted and thought that Elvis was the better built of the ones you posted...
I am a total Smart Chic Olena fan so thats where I would go with bloodlines if my pocket book could afford that...lol
The horses you showed all had some good qualites...I gues it is a matter of finding which one you get along with...try doing something to see how you match up with the certain horses.
HP


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I like his looks and I agree iride, I think that the pix are a poor angle to really showcase his build. He doesn't look post legged to me. Unfortunately, everything that has been mentioned is pretty common in QH's these days; downhill, tiny legs, too much muscle, etc. He is a nice prospect and worth a look in my opinion. And boy, has he got a wide dorsal stripe. O,O wowza.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i like him and for that price i think he would be worth it. He is only two he has plenty of time to grow, and he probably will. I would get him, i think he would make a nice western pleasure horse.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

You're really gambling when you're buying a two year old because you don't know if their topline will even out. What do his sire and dam look like? If one or both of them are downhill, odds are the colt will be, too.


----------



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Joshie, what do you see is wrong with this horse for $500?
> I think it's quite a cute horse, the only concern I have is that the legs look almost too ... thin.. to support the bulk that the body has. Of course he's butt-high, but I think he'll even out. Little bit post-legged in back, little cowhocked, possibly a slight bit of a straight shoulder. But nothing jumps out at me that says "don't buy him, he's not worth $500" because I'd consider him at $500.


i agree with you. i have see horses even out and i also think like others have posted that the pictures are not very good. I know of a line here in Fl that takes a little bit to even out but when they do they make darn good halter and WP horses. it is worth a look if not far. another thing is with him you wont have to spend alot of time trying to fatten him up as you would with a sale horse. good luck


----------

